# [solved] nvidia & framebuffer

## stelinux

Hi, I try to use a fullHD monitor with nvidia drivers-387.34 and linux 4.12.12 

I've find this guide to Internet https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting

where explain how to use KMS with nvidia. 

It use mkinitcpio to build the nvidia modules as initramfs. 

I don't find the gentoo mode to do this because we don't have mkinitcpio and not have a guide 

to build these kernel module with dracut or genkernel. 

Anyone can tell me how build all the 4 nvidia kernel modules with dracut as initramfs? 

Thanks

edit: I've found https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dracut but all tips are wellcome

edit: I try to configure the boot process with the 4 kernel modules as show in the Archlinux guide, and obtain the boot process in high resolution but if I configure grub with GRUB_GFXMODE = AUTO and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=KEEP my boot process stop. Only if I set the second to LINUX boot follow in low resolution. I know that nvidia driver lack in /dev/fb0 but someone know if it is possible to increase resolution in text mode, considering that in graphics mode is not possible? Thanks!

edit: upgrade to 390.12 (for meltdown), GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080 and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=KEEP, compiled 4.9.75-gentoo with VESA e SIMPLEFB, prepare initramfs with 4 nvidia modules set nvidia-drm.modeset=1 then obtained /dev/fb0 so console at 1920x1080 although nvidia-driver is little angry (one simple advise about to graphics VGA console unsupported)

----------

## Jari_42

Great work! I've been struggling to do the same, could you post more details of the steps you took to get it working?

----------

## jeffwhen

Can you please post how did you config your kernel and how to generate initramfs? I am facing the same problem.

 *stelinux wrote:*   

> Hi, I try to use a fullHD monitor with nvidia drivers-387.34 and linux 4.12.12 
> 
> I've find this guide to Internet https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting
> 
> where explain how to use KMS with nvidia. 
> ...

 

----------

